
Microsoft is pulling the plug on Internet Explorer 8, 9, and 10 next Tuesday - qubitcoder
http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/6/10722426/internet-explorer-8-9-10-dying
======
ocdtrekkie
Mostly false. IE9 remains supported until Vista hits EOL. Various other minor
editions of Windows also have other versions of IE supported.

Microsoft is merely pulling support for older versions of IE than the latest
any given Windows supports.

